

Jobloft.com (Dragon's Den drama) acquired by OnTargetJobs  - r7000
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2007/10/29/jobloft-makes-an-exit/

======
r7000
If you remember the entertaining jobloft.com saga:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=54937>

This is where it ended up. (No amusing youtube video this time).

------
mrtron
The Dragon's Den is the worst 'VC' situation in the world. They are hilarious
though.

A friend got on the show just because she is an attractive girl, she didn't
even have a business idea when she applied.

